# Baby cockatiel flew into window



## DIXIEBANDIT (Oct 27, 2010)

Hope someone can help.Yesterday my 5 week old cockatiel flew into a window.He seemed dazed for a minute.The only problems I have noticed is he will not eat as much as usual and he sits in one spot.I checked Kracker and I have not seen any blood.He is able to still chirp and pirch on my hand.I am still in the handfeeding process trying to ween him.Do I need to be alarmed at this stage.He doesn't seem to be as active as he was.Any help will be appreciated.I also forgot to mention he seems to be sleeping more than usual since this happened.He will take water out of a syringe.Thanks


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Billy did this as an adult. I think it hurt to put his face down into a bowl (like us with a bumped nose) so I lifted his water dish to him and fed him wholemeal toast and honey! It may sound silly but honey has sugar for energy and is antiseptic so would sooth his beak. It seemed to work as 48 hours later Billy was fine. He was very quiet and dazed that day though 
If in doubt, call a vet. They are tough birds but the babies probably need more help.
Good luck with it all - it is so awful when they hit a window with a bang...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would take him to the vet get him checked over, my birds are sleeping a bit more but i think its just the weather they are very active when i want to watch tv though, i had to clip cookies wings as he just flew straight up, he can still fly but not as good. Cookie has flew into the window twice now but not hard as he cannot fly properly due to wing clipping.
Just give him plenty of cuddles as he be still wondering what on earth just happened


----------



## DIXIEBANDIT (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies.Kracker seems to be doing a little better.I got him to eat 5cc not much but better than yesterday and this morning.He finally flew onto his perch for the first time.
He has been a brooder box until he got all his feathers as his dad plucked them all out.I will be able to tell more as the days go by.Then again his loss of appetite could be from fledging I think that's what its called.Thanks again.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Talking to a vet is still the best thing to do but it's good that he seems to be doing better.

Baby birds aren't born knowing everything there is to know about flying, and they learn a lot of things the hard way. You need to cover up windows and large mirrors when he's flying around, and take any other steps needed to keep him as safe as possible. Baby birds have terrible accidents sometimes, and a very sad thread on this subject has been running for several days at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=16120 Please, do your best to make sure nothing else happens to your baby.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

also if he is at fledgling age then its normal for him to eat less as he wants to lose the baby fat for flying.

the trick i used during weening was to mix seed in with there feeding formular and they wouldnt eat seed and only ate the formular at the time. and a few days later they were eating normal seed on there own


----------

